
Show HN: Embed a Search-box that converts plain English to SQL in your app - davidsQL
http://kueri.me/download
======
mipmap04
This was pretty cool!

It figured out: how many employees do you have that are male, from Asia, older
than 20, and with last names starting with "W"

Awesome demo. Have you tested this with many non-technical users? I feel like
I might be predisposed to write sentences that map easily to SQL because I
know SQL.

------
davidsQL
Hey mipmap04,

I'm glad you liked it! Kueri was built for non-technical users.

Our parser is able to understand different variations of the same sentence.
Here is another one:

"show male employees that their age is over 20 , last name beginning with w,
asia"

~~~
mipmap04
Very cool - I've played with a bit more. How does Kueri know that the word
"paid" maps to "salary"? Do you define these synonyms on a per column basis or
does Kueri have some sort synonym detection? If so, how many languages does
this support?

~~~
davidsQL
Yes, Kueri has synonyms per column. We provide an authoring tool for this.

Here is a video demonstrating basic configuration.
[http://docs.kueri.me/configuring-a-data-
source](http://docs.kueri.me/configuring-a-data-source)

We support English only.

You can download the Lite version and use it to analyze Excels or a database
over a single table.

We are here for anymore question you might have :)

------
davidsQL
We would love to get your feedback and thoughts.

~~~
arejaytee
Looks very promising, sadly I cant get past configuring a new SQL Server data
source (which does say Beta).

Points of contention- First load using edge DataSources was not visible at the
bottom right, had to access from User drop down menu and nothing happened

No error returned when trying to connect to a SQL Server type connection, just
said Invalid database address with no further information about why. (default
database wasn't accessible was the problem).

After getting past the connection screen, tables are arranged in a nonsensical
fashion, not a huge issue but I would have thought alphabetical option at
minimum.

Some tables don't preview, haven't dug into this further.

Once I selected a table it could preview, clicking NEXT did nothing.

~~~
davidsQL
Hey arejaytee,

We have just released a new version of Kueri we would like you to try out.

Is there any way we can contact you?

~~~
arejaytee
Hi David, downloading the latest version now. Also submitting a design partner
program application now through the contact form.

